# Dimmer Switches



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just installed a Lutron 600W single pole dimmer switch from Lowe's to dim my wall sconces, but the sconces have a rather loud buzz as I dim the lights. I have tried various bulbs, ie: 75W, 100W, long life, halogen, and shop lights but nothing changed. I also switched out the light fixture to eliminate the sconce as the problem. Does anyone recommend a good dimmer switch? I have two sconces on the switch right now. Thank you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has nothing to do with the dimmer it is a result of the kind of bulb you are using. Halogen bulbs will work better than the ones you are using. The buzzing sound is the filament vibrating due to the voltage drop and is unavoidable, try a different bulb manufacturer.


----------



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, I have tried a halogen bulb, but I will try a different brand.


----------

